# Orange tree samples summer group buy [60% off--ENDED]



## gregjazz (Jun 20, 2016)

We're kicking off this Summer with the biggest sale we've ever had.

Here's how the group buy works: the more people that join the sale, the greater the discount becomes--even up to 60% OFF. Starting today, all you have to do to participate is add a library to your group buy order. You can modify your order at any time during the group buy.

And that's not all. During the sale, we'll be having contests, giveaways, and releasing special freebies as discount tiers are reached.

The group buy lasts until July 11th, after which you can complete your group buy purchase and add the sample libraries to your collection.

As you know, we don't have sales very often. In fact, it's been years since our last group buy. Don't miss out on this opportunity to get incredible savings on ALL Orange Tree Samples libraries!

What are you waiting for? Join the Summer 2016 Group Buy today and participate in this great discount.

We also want to invite you to participate in the conversation and regular group buy updates. Head over to the Orange Tree Samples Facebook page for giveaways and other bonuses.

--------------
*OVERVIEW:*
--------------

Current Participants: *1323*
Time Remaining: *Ended!*

*Current Discount Tier:*
1 or more buyers: 10% OFF
25 or more buyers: 15% OFF
50 or more buyers: 20% OFF
100 or more buyers: 30% OFF
175 or more buyers: 40% OFF
250 or more buyers: 50% OFF
500 or more buyers: 55% OFF
*1000 or more buyers: 60% OFF **
* Current discount level

*Participated in the group buy? Complete your group buy order here.*

------------------------
*FEATURED SAMPLE LIBRARIES:*
------------------------

Angelic Keys. $24, *NOW $9.60*
Spinet harpsichord for Kontakt
Audio Demo #1: String Quartet
Audio Demo #2: Pale Blue Dot

SLIDE Acoustic. $89, *NOW $35.60*
Expressive acoustic slide guitar for Kontakt
Audio Demo #1: Nobody's Fault But Mine
Audio Demo #2: Greg's Stomp (Andrea Bellucci)

Cherry Electric Bass. $99, *NOW $39.60*
Versatile 5-string electric bass for Kontakt
Audio Demo #1: Groovitis
Audio Demo #2: Demo 1

Angelic Chimes. $99, *NOW $39.60*
Struck wind chimes library for Kontakt
Audio Demo #1: Down the Rabbit Hole (Ben Rawles)
Audio Demo #2: Adagio (Chris Poehler)

Evolution Modern Nylon. $179, *NOW $71.60*
Nylon acoustic guitar for Kontakt
Audio Demo #1: Golpe Airoso
Audio Demo #2: Cafe Roma


Click here to browse the rest of our sample libraries for Kontakt.


----------



## ohernie (Jun 20, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> We're kicking off this Summer with one of the biggest sales we've ever had.
> 
> Here's how the group buy works: the more people that join the sale, the greater the discount becomes--even up to 50% OFF. Starting today, all you have to do to participate is add a library to your group buy order. You can modify your order at any time during the group buy.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohernie (Jun 20, 2016)

Slices?


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 20, 2016)

Your Orange Slices can be combined! We're going to be having some trivia questions and things like that where you can win bonus Orange Slices on our Facebook page, too, so stay tuned to that.


----------



## ohernie (Jun 20, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> Your Orange Slices can be combined! We're going to be having some trivia questions and things like that where you can win bonus Orange Slices on our Facebook page, too, so stay tuned to that.


Damn! That's beyond nice!


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 20, 2016)

In just 3 hours, we've already reached 100 participants in the group buy, reaching the 30% OFF discount tier! It also just unlocked the first freebie: the deluxe version of our popular Jazz Funk Kit free drum sample library. We went back to the original sessions for that library and re-chopped all the samples, keeping the microphone signals separate as well as including more dynamic layers. We also created a simple interface in Kontakt 4 to let you mix between the mic signals (or send them to separate audio outputs to use in your DAW).

The instrument can be downloaded from your group buy account page here: https://www.orangetreesamples.com/account/group-buy


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 20, 2016)

Wow, at the moment we're just 36 short of reaching the maximum discount tier of 50% OFF and unlocking the second freebie! You guys are going to love this one, it was a blast recording.


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 21, 2016)

We've reached the 50% OFF discount tier, unlocking another freebie! This one is a garage rock drum kit. It rattles, buzzes, and has tons of character--oodles of character, even. We sampled it with the same approach as the Jazz Funk Kit library, allowing it to fit into the same scripting and interface.

Here's a short audio demo of the Garage Rock Drums freebie in action: https://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/GarageRockKitDemo.mp3

You can download it now from your group buy account page: https://www.orangetreesamples.com/account/group-buy


----------



## JohnG (Jun 21, 2016)

I've really enjoyed the Strawberry guitar you guys make; thanks.


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 21, 2016)

The response to our group buy has been outstanding! In just one day, it skyrocketed to the highest discount tier at 50% OFF. Both freebies have also been unlocked now--the new deluxe version of our popular Jazz Funk Kit and an all-new Garage Rock Kit library. Both of these can be downloaded from your group buy account page.

And that's all thanks to Orange Tree Samples fans sharing the group buy on social media and forums.

But the fun has only begun!

In appreciation for your support, we've created additional discount tiers, *55% and 60% OFF*. We've _never_ had a discount of this magnitude in the entire history of Orange Tree Samples!

We also have trivia questions planned for our Facebook page, so join us over there to win Orange Slices rewards points to use in the group buy (or to hoard for our upcoming sample libraries).

Lastly, we have something extra special for you...

*The Orange Tree Samples Summer Song Contest*

*Prizes:
1st Place:*
New Evolution electric guitar library (prior to its release!)

*2nd Place:*
500 Orange Slices (worth 50% OFF)

*3rd Place:*
250 Orange Slices (worth 25% OFF)

The rules are simple: write a short song (2-3 minutes long) in any style of music and make it the most cliched version of that genre possible, highlighting at least one Orange Tree Samples library. For example, your piece could be the sleaziest 70's funk tune, cheesiest dream pop hit, or heaviest metal song. The Orange Tree Samples library/libraries you choose to highlight may include any of the free libraries we've released as well.

The entries will be judged based on the quality of composition, arranging, production, and adherence to the contest rules. The deadline for the contest is the end of the group buy (July 11th), and the winners will be announced shortly after. Multiple entries may be submitted.

Email your song submission in MP3 format to:
[email protected]

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jun 21, 2016)

What a nice surprise! Just ordered the Evolution Modern Nylon, waiting patiently for July 11th.. 

May I just once again give you a couple of thumbs up for your incredibly well-presented, straightforward and easy to navigate user account pages!


----------



## Mystic (Jun 21, 2016)

Wait... new guitar? DAMNITALLGREG!!!! Don't say things like that if you don't plan on elaborating more!!!


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 21, 2016)

We just uploaded an update for the free Garage Rock Kit library for Kontakt 4 / 5. We fixed the highest dynamic being missing from the stick clicks and added a new stick whoosh noise (the stick moving through the air) to the D3 key. Check out this example track to hear it in action:



Just re-download the latest version from your group buy account page:

https://www.orangetreesamples.com/account/group-buy


----------



## Quasar (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm in for Evolution Strawberry and the Mind Control addon, at least. Cool sale!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 22, 2016)

Mystic said:


> Wait... new guitar? DAMNITALLGREG!!!! Don't say things like that if you don't plan on elaborating more!!!



The answer you seek is on Facebook


----------



## Mystic (Jun 22, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> The answer you seek is on Facebook


No name though. :(
At least I didn't see one.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm was part of the last one and I'm absolutely in this one. I'm in for 3 things so far...Hoping its reaches 3000 backers where Greg unlocks the 100% off bracket 8)


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 22, 2016)

Mystic said:


> No name though. :(
> At least I didn't see one.


It looks like it's going to be Evolution Rick 12. OTS posted some demos on June 3 and May 26. I'm hoping it'll be released before the end of the Group Buy.


----------



## Mystic (Jun 23, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> It looks like it's going to be Evolution Rick 12. OTS posted some demos on June 3 and May 26. I'm hoping it'll be released before the end of the Group Buy.


Thanks for that. I'd have never found them. :D


----------



## Chris Porter (Jun 23, 2016)

@gregjazz Quick question: Do we have to finalize our purchase on July 11th or will there be a grace period where we can complete our order after that date as long as we added the items to our group buy carts before that date? The reason I ask is because I'm expecting a payment for some work I did sometime in July and being able to wait for that to come through before making the purchase would be extremely helpful. If we must purchase on the 11th, I'll try to figure out some way to make it work. Thanks!


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 23, 2016)

After the group buy concludes on July 11th, you have until August 1st to complete your group buy order. So on July 11th, there will be a link on the group buy page in your account to click on--it automatically adds your group buy order to your cart along with the group buy discount. That way you can also add additional discounts such as redeeming Orange Slices from the cart before checking out.


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 24, 2016)

We just reached 600 participants in the group buy--getting closer and closer to that 60% OFF tier! 

https://www.orangetreesamples.com/group-buy


----------



## capitaljazz (Jun 24, 2016)

I usually wait for the Black Friday/Holiday season sales but this Summer sale was too good to pass up. Going to pick up the Modern Nylon Guitar and the Harp and the Upright Bass. I'll probably end up getting the Jaco Bass and the Flute since it might even hit the 60% off tier before the sale is over.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 25, 2016)

capitaljazz said:


> I usually wait for the Black Friday/Holiday season sales but this Summer sale was too good to pass up. Going to pick up the Modern Nylon Guitar and the Harp and the Upright Bass. I'll probably end up getting the Jaco Bass and the Flute since it might even hit the 60% off tier before the sale is over.



You might as well get everything. LOL


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today marks two weeks left in the group buy. If you haven't already joined the group buy sale, now's your chance to get in on this outstanding discount on all our sample libraries!

We also added an early checkout option--should we reach the highest 60% OFF discount tier before the group buy concludes, you'll be able to complete your group buy purchase at that point rather than having to wait for July 11th.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 28, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> Today marks two weeks left in the group buy. If you haven't already joined the group buy sale, now's your chance to get in on this outstanding discount on all our sample libraries!
> 
> We also added an early checkout option--should we reach the highest 60% OFF discount tier before the group buy concludes, you'll be able to complete your group buy purchase at that point rather than having to wait for July 11th.



I confess to being pathetic to the point where I've bookmarked the GB page and am checking two or three times per day to see where the number is... 730 at last check.


----------



## capitaljazz (Jun 28, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I confess to being pathetic to the point where I've bookmarked the GB page and am checking two or three times per day to see where the number is... 730 at last check.



I also tend to camp that page a bit. It's not just the idea of 60% off but more about the early checkout. I've decided that I can justify a couple more libraries if it reaches 60% (I am well aware that there is not much difference between 55% and 60% but the possibility of a maximum discount pushes my shopping button psychologically so I have little resistance)


----------



## constaneum (Jun 28, 2016)

HI 5 , fellas !Same here too ! LOL !


----------



## ohernie (Jun 30, 2016)

Trying to figure out the best bang for the buck. What is your policy on the Evolution bundle price if a person has already purchased one or more of the Evolution instruments?


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 30, 2016)

ohernie said:


> Trying to figure out the best bang for the buck. What is your policy on the Evolution bundle price if a person has already purchased one or more of the Evolution instruments?


While we don't currently have an automatic bundle upgrade system, feel free to email us and we can work out an upgrade discount code for you.


----------



## ohernie (Jun 30, 2016)

I said it before, I'll say it again: *WOW!*
Thank you.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jul 2, 2016)

*Current Participants: 836*
*Time Remaining: 8 days*
*come on guys!!!!place your bets*


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jul 3, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> While we don't currently have an automatic bundle upgrade system, feel free to email us and we can work out an upgrade discount code for you.



Greg I mailed you earlier with the same question.

Cheers
Anth


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 3, 2016)

Just sent you a reply, Anthony.


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 4, 2016)

Only 77 more to go until we reach the 60% OFF tier and the early check out is available!


----------



## Mystic (Jul 4, 2016)

This has me biting nails. The minute it hits 60% I will probably wake everyone in the house up with a cheer.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 4, 2016)

Mystic said:


> This has me biting nails. The minute it hits 60% I will probably wake everyone in the house up with a cheer.


Yeah I've been watching this like it were a sporting match or something too... I've decided to get Evolution Strawberry, MesaWinds, the Slide Acoustic and the Mind Control utility... We're at 935 as of this writing.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jul 4, 2016)

Pretty nuts!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi OTS. When it hits 60% does the group buy close to newcomers, or can other people (like me) still jump on as freeloaders up until July 11?


----------



## Mystic (Jul 5, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Hi OTS. When it hits 60% does the group buy close to newcomers, or can other people (like me) still jump on as freeloaders up until July 11?


Why not jump in now and just add a random pack that you can edit later on?


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jul 5, 2016)

What he said^^ I'm happy with my selection 8) I'd like one or two more but the Pound/Dollop exchange rate is rubbish at the minute...


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 5, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Hi OTS. When it hits 60% does the group buy close to newcomers, or can other people (like me) still jump on as freeloaders up until July 11?


You sure can--and because we added the option to check out early once it hits 60%, you'll be able to add your group buy order to your cart and check out right away, too.


----------



## capitaljazz (Jul 5, 2016)

So we are just 23 people away from 60% and the option of early checkout. I have accumulated some orange slices from a previous purchase, will I really be able to use that discount on the already discounted items I selected in the group buy?


----------



## owenave (Jul 5, 2016)

@gregjazz Did you have any idea the sales on this group buy would go so high?


----------



## Mystic (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm screaming at my monitor like it's a sporting event.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 5, 2016)

capitaljazz said:


> So we are just 23 people away from 60% and the option of early checkout. I have accumulated some orange slices from a previous purchase, will I really be able to use that discount on the already discounted items I selected in the group buy?



Greg mentioned somewhere that you definitely can use the Orange Slices during this group buy. Heck of deal, huh!?


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 5, 2016)

owenave said:


> @gregjazz Did you have any idea the sales on this group buy would go so high?


Considering the original highest tier was only "250 or more", I think he is very pleasantly surprised at this massive reception! Congrats @gregjazz!


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 5, 2016)

The reception has definitely been incredible! I was certain we would reach the highest tier (250 at first), but had no idea we'd reach it within 24 hours.

Speaking of which, we're only 20 participants away from reaching the highest 60% OFF tier. At that point you'll be able to complete your group buy order! People can still join the group buy until July 11th and instantly check out, too. You'll have until August 1st to complete your group buy order, just in case you need extra time.


----------



## Mystic (Jul 5, 2016)

15!


----------



## owenave (Jul 5, 2016)

13!!!


----------



## Quasar (Jul 5, 2016)

Mystic said:


> 15!



13!


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jul 5, 2016)

Come on! Ask your grandma and grandads to partake! Ask the family pet...


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 5, 2016)

Just in case anybody's tired of clicking the "refresh" button, https://www.orangetreesamples.com/group-buy/live (here's a live update page for the group buy).


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 5, 2016)

10 more to go!


----------



## owenave (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh I have faith it will break 1000 and maybe a lot more. Have you considered next step for discount it is did make it to 1250 or 1400. You never thought it would go this far. Set a new record for Group buy sales.


----------



## owenave (Jul 6, 2016)

Buy the way I heard something, maybe just a rumor? But is there a 12 string Rick in the very near future?


----------



## drumman (Jul 6, 2016)

Hmm... Seven people to go and only five days to get there. I don't know... it might be tight.


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 6, 2016)

owenave said:


> Buy the way I heard something, maybe just a rumor? But is there a 12 string Rick in the very near future?


That's not just a rumor. And it's not the only completely new Evolution guitar that we're releasing very, very soon.


----------



## HardyP (Jul 6, 2016)

999..... aaaaaaand ACTION!!!




I think it will be funny to see, how many will now join in as the 60% barrier is broken...


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jul 6, 2016)

And there you go...we made it!!! 1000 participants! Happy shopping everyone.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 6, 2016)

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## tokatila (Jul 6, 2016)

It's Nylon Rick time.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 6, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> That's not just a rumor. And it's not the only completely new Evolution guitar that we're releasing very, very soon.


Very very soon? As in before the end of the Group Buy?


----------



## Quasar (Jul 6, 2016)

Grizzlymv said:


> And there you go...we made it!!! 1000 participants! Happy shopping everyone.


And the downloads are going really smoothly here. I was prepared to expect a bandwidth glut or delay of some kind due to the number of people in the GB, but it's almost done, sans problems, fast as my broadband ever is.


----------



## Mystic (Jul 6, 2016)

I BUY ALL THE THINGS! :D


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 6, 2016)

We've just passed 1,000 participants, unlocking the final maximum discount tier for an outstanding 60% OFF!

If you haven't already joined the group buy, you can add libraries to your group buy order here and check out instantly. You only have 4 more days to join the group buy, so hurry!

If you're already in the group buy, complete your group buy order here. You have until August 1st to complete your group buy order.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jul 6, 2016)

WOW! Gratz Greg! Also, WOW for me as i didn't know i had 500 of those lovely slicey things!!! So i've now just picked up Evo Guitar Bundle (have 2 individual Evo guits already so got an additional discount), Pure Jazz Vibes and Angelic Chimes for wait for it.........$109.08! WOW!


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jul 6, 2016)

Seems only right i add one more thing so Passion Flute nabbed as well! 

Greg, i salute you.

Cheers
Anth


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jul 6, 2016)

Having not known about the Orange Slices until minutes ago, but knowing about them now...Terrific idea and absolutely makes purchasing future OT libs that much better. Loyalty means a lot...


----------



## rgarber (Jul 6, 2016)

Orange Tree is great stuff, my favorite of the many libraries I have from Orange Tree already is Passion Flute. That's just so cool to work with, very expressive and very different. I love how it gives a tune that adventurous mood and it makes a great soloing instrument. Bought the Strat, finally and thanks to this sale, and now checking out the Chimes. Never thought about using Chimes before but the demos giving me some ideas. Great site btw, I really like how I can see what I already have at a glance. - Rich


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jul 6, 2016)

LOL, couldn't resist! Paradise Marimba and Kalimba bagged 8). Used the last of my remaining slices...


----------



## rgarber (Jul 6, 2016)

I had a bunch of orange peels show up in my account too so instead of eating the things, much prefer the orange, I gave them back to Orange Tree and got a few bucks off the Strat. Great way to build customer loyalty! - Rich


----------



## owenave (Jul 6, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> That's not just a rumor. And it's not the only completely new Evolution guitar that we're releasing very, very soon.


I wish that had been in this sale. I want a good Rick 12 string.


----------



## owenave (Jul 6, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> We've just passed 1,000 participants, unlocking the final maximum discount tier for an outstanding 60% OFF!
> 
> If you haven't already joined the group buy, you can add libraries to your group buy order here and check out instantly. You only have 4 more days to join the group buy, so hurry!
> 
> If you're already in the group buy, complete your group buy order here. You have until August 1st to complete your group buy order.


@gregjazz A quick question. I know your site takes paypal. But it will not take paypal credit line?
Not a problem if you don't. But would be easier if you did. Thanks ... Larry


----------



## capitaljazz (Jul 6, 2016)

I would make sure that you are putting items in from the group buy entry point and not just from the orange tree product selection

https://www.orangetreesamples.com/account/group-buy


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 6, 2016)

owenave said:


> @gregjazz A quick question. I know your site takes paypal. But it will not take paypal credit line?
> Not a problem if you don't. But would be easier if you did. Thanks ... Larry


Does that not appear as a funding option when you check out using a PayPal account? Feel free to PM or email me directly, too.


----------



## capitaljazz (Jul 7, 2016)

So I purchased several different libraries and was quite confident that I would enjoy the Nylon Guitar, Passion Flute, Angelic Harp and the Upright Bass which all turned out to be very nice libraries and at a very low cost. I really had no inclination or interest in getting an electric guitar library but someone mentioned in another thread that the Dracus was a really well done instrument so I threw it on just before checkout as a last minute impulse buy. 

All I have to say is WOW. 

I cannot stop playing it lol. I have been absolutely captivated by the play-ability and sound quality. I have been exploring the presets and having a great time. I discovered that if I cross my right arm over my left then I can really beast-mode the up and down pick keys at full speed (I'm right handed). I've subsequently been rocking out to surf style riffs and that Pulp Fiction Dick Dale song for most of the evening and right now I'm in full 70's Van Halen "Ain't Talkin Bout Love" mode using the palm mute mapping. 

That Dracus VST has really been a totally unanticipated treat.


----------



## tokatila (Jul 7, 2016)

Since I'm not a guitarist, but I have a terrible GAS, I was wondering what would I gain by buying Stratosphere? I have Dracus and Strawberry already. I read the product pages and it seems that Dracus is presented as one for the heavy stuff, but how about the difference between Strawberry and Stratosphere?

Sorry if this a complete idiotic question.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 7, 2016)

tokatila said:


> Since I'm not a guitarist, but I have a terrible GAS, I was wondering what would I gain by buying Stratosphere? I have Dracus and Strawberry already. I read the product pages and it seems that Dracus is presented as one for the heavy stuff, but how about the difference between Strawberry and Stratosphere?
> 
> Sorry if this a complete idiotic question.


Not an idiotic question. It's the difference between the character of the guitars that were sampled. Strawberry is a Les Paul style guitar (technically it's a Hagstrom, but the specs are much like a Les Paul) - IMHO the sound is warmer and mellower than a Stratocaster, and works well with overdrive (think Led Zeppelin), although personally I find Les Paul's a bit dull when played clean. Stratosphere is a Stratocaster (although with a humbucking style pick up) IMHO the sound is brighter and punchier than a Les Paul (think Pink Floyd or Jimi Hendrix) which I feel sounds better clean but not quite as nice when overdriven (although Stratosphere seems to avoid the harsh overtones that you can get with single coil pickups). Dracus is an 8 string superstrat - so it has got two extra low strings in the bass giving an extra range stretching down almost an octave - which is loved by a lot of modern Metal players who like to play power chords down there. IMHO I find the sound to be a bit darker and harder than the Stratosphere. They're all versatile, not necessarily genre specific, and they all have the same features (each time OTS releases a new effect etc for a new library, they go back and update their older libraries as well). Others may completely disagree with my views of the sounds of course.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 7, 2016)

I went crazy! I got the Evolution Guitar Bundle for 60% off. Then I went back and made another Group Buy purchase so I could use my Orange Slices. Ended up picking up the Slide Bundle, Angelic Harp, and Evolution Rosewood Grand on my second pass. Downloading all of them now!


----------



## rgarber (Jul 7, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> I went crazy! I got the Evolution Guitar Bundle for 60% off. Then I went back and made another Group Buy purchase so I could use my Orange Slices. Ended up picking up the Slide Bundle, Angelic Harp, and Evolution Rosewood Grand on my second pass. Downloading all of them now!



Sounds so much like me! 

Here's something I did because I go crazy all the time. I'd be embarrassed to say how many libraries I have total but I bought a lot and eventually got into a situation where I couldn't remember what was what. So I created a folder for all my install files with each instrument in a folder of who made it and then created a link to the demo page of the instrument so I could reference what the sound of each instrument is. I keep jumping back to different genres on different projects and in trying to mostly remember which instrument would work best for what, I couldn't remember. So with that link to the demos, I'm back to its website page either reading or listening until I find the right instrument sound I'm looking for. Hope this helps! - Rich


----------



## constaneum (Jul 7, 2016)

Loving the Jazz Funk kit !!! Definitely gonna be part of my drum kit for Jazzy style music for the music contest submission


----------



## Mystic (Jul 7, 2016)

I got the guitar bundle because I wanted the acoustics. I wasn't really all that impressed with Dracus either from the demos. Holy crap was I wrong. The demos do not do this thing justice at all. It sounds impeccable. I don't even think I need to run it through Amplitube because the sounds are so well designed for it.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jul 7, 2016)

Mystic said:


> I got the guitar bundle because I wanted the acoustics. I wasn't really all that impressed with Dracus either from the demos. Holy crap was I wrong. The demos do not do this thing justice at all. It sounds impeccable. I don't even think I need to run it through Amplitube because the sounds are so well designed for it.



I'm a guitarist, and Dracus sounds so good that it's made it into the final versions sometimes. Those harmonics are gorgeous.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 7, 2016)

I fully agree about Dracus. I bought the guitar bundle because I wanted the two acoustics as well, but it was so cheap to just get the full bundle that I went for it. I think I played around with Dracus more than any of the other instruments I got. It's definitely not just for metal music!


----------



## owenave (Jul 7, 2016)

I am waiting to see how much my van repair is going to cost. If I have enough left I will pick up Dracus.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 7, 2016)

Loving the Evolution Nylon Guitar a lot !!! After the update fixes, it's really usable now ! Created my own preset and really loving the sound of this library. Here's a quick sketch of the gem (pardon my playing though) and the sound is straight out of the box using its own reverb. no additional third party reverb used.


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 7, 2016)

That track sounds great, constaneum. It sounds like you're giving a nod to one of my favorite composers, especially the first half. Nice work!

As for the group buy, I was just going to get Strawberry in the beginning, but after hearing more of the Nylon and Steel String guitars I'm looking at the whole bundle. The problem is that the bass bundle looks like very appealing package; as well as the Rosewood Grand, Passion Flute, etc. This is my first group buy and also my first experience with Orange Tree and the deals are amazing. So many quality products.

On a related note, since the Dracus guitar is getting some positive feedback here I'm wondering how it compares to the Shreddage 2 series (I've got the SRP). Both sound very good. Just wondering how much overlap there might be. If anyone has tried both what do you think?


----------



## Vastman (Jul 7, 2016)

With Orange Tree's group buy (all I still need is the Rosewood Piano...have all the guitars/basses/others), Indiginus's new Resonator and the sexy new Soul Capture Cello from Virharmonic...this is an amazingly wonderful week! And the perfect trio of birthday presents for this Bastille day baby...

All this glorious stuff for the price of one library from the big boys. Shows how lucky we are to have all the fruits from you independent upstarts!!!

Everyone buying into the guitar/bass bundles.... YOU'RE GONNA LOVE UM'.... What a gift!


----------



## Vastman (Jul 7, 2016)

owenave said:


> I am waiting to see how much my van repair is going to cost. If I have enough left I will pick up Dracus.


forget the van... get the bundle/dracus...


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jul 7, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> On a related note, since the Dracus guitar is getting some positive feedback here I'm wondering how it compares to the Shreddage 2 series (I've got the SRP). Both sound very good. Just wondering how much overlap there might be. If anyone has tried both what do you think?



I have Shreddage 2 and IBZ. Here are some key differences, in my opinion:
-Dracus has a bit more bright of a DI tone than Shreddage
-There is much more attention to detail for palm mutes in the Shreddage guitars, especially SRP - more layers and degrees of muting intensity make Shreddage much more flexible for metal riffing. 
-The Dracus hammer-ons and pull-offs sound more realistic than any of the Shreddage guitars 
-Dracus has more special articulations and has a very easy-to-customize articulation mapping system.
-Dracus has much better in-the-box tones and presets.

Overall, both libraries are very strong. Shreddage is far superior for metal riffing, in my opinion (as a metal guitarist), but I find Dracus to be stronger for most other genres.


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 8, 2016)

Where is that? I'm sleep deprived but I swear I can't find it?



constaneum said:


> Loving the Jazz Funk kit !!! Definitely gonna be part of my drum kit for Jazzy style music for the music contest submission


----------



## constaneum (Jul 8, 2016)

The summer group buy tier page.


----------



## milesito (Jul 8, 2016)

if i group bought a library, can i do it again and use the slices from my previous group buy purchase to buy another library from the group buy?


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks, Brendon. It sounds like the playability and flexibility of Dracus makes it a unique instrument even among the other Orange Tree guitars. The guitar bundle is looking better every minute!


----------



## C-Wave (Jul 8, 2016)

milesito said:


> if i group bought a library, can i do it again and use the slices from my previous group buy purchase to buy another library from the group buy?


Yes, actually I did that!


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 8, 2016)

milesito said:


> if i group bought a library, can i do it again and use the slices from my previous group buy purchase to buy another library from the group buy?


I did! In fact, I bought the Guitar Bundle first. And since it was my first time purchasing from Orange Tree Samples, I got orange slices from the bundle plus an additional 10% off worth. So on my next purchase I was able to take an additional 33% off the 60% discounted price. I wouldn't have made another purchase were it not for those orange slices. Brilliant marketing strategy!


----------



## owenave (Jul 8, 2016)

Vastman said:


> forget the van... get the bundle/dracus...


I live outside of LA which they call the High Desert. It is like 109 deg F most of the summer like this week.
I don't do good in high heat.


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 8, 2016)

Anyone know if you can remove your Orange slices after you've clicked to use them (and not purchased yet, everything still in the cart)? I'm thinking I might want to use them for the upcoming new mystery library (guitar?) that is up the Orange Tree sleeve...


----------



## owenave (Jul 8, 2016)

So if I buy Darcus with the 60% on group buy plus the orange slices I have 283 (28%) off that would be 88% off total right for $21.48 for Darcus.... I like this.


----------



## owenave (Jul 8, 2016)

owenave said:


> So if I buy Darcus with the 60% on group buy plus the orange slices I have 283 (28%) off that would be 88% off total right for $21.48 for Darcus.... I like this.



I was wrong both the 60% and 28% off is off the $179 not a combined

I tried using "Po White Guy on Disability" as another discount code.
And it said that code does not exist.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 8, 2016)

owenave said:


> So if I buy Darcus with the 60% on group buy plus the orange slices I have 283 (28%) off that would be 88% off total right for $21.48 for Darcus.... I like this.


The 28% from your orange slices gets applied to the new price after the 60% discount. 

Dracus - 60% off $179 = $71.60
28% off $71.60 = $51.56

Just for fun: 88% off $179 = $21.48!! :D


----------



## owenave (Jul 8, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> The 28% from your orange slices gets applied to the new price after the 60% discount.
> 
> Dracus - 60% off $179 = $71.60
> 28% off $71.60 = $51.56
> ...


Yeah my math was the one where you got it for $21.48
Then I put in the "Po white Guy on Disability Discount" and it said there was not a discount by that name. HA HA


----------



## owenave (Jul 8, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Anyone know if you can remove your Orange slices after you've clicked to use them (and not purchased yet, everything still in the cart)? I'm thinking I might want to use them for the upcoming new mystery library (guitar?) that is up the Orange Tree sleeve...


Yes just trash the shopping cart and start over. I did it myself earlier.


----------



## milesito (Jul 8, 2016)

owenave said:


> Yes just trash the shopping cart and start over. I did it myself earlier.


so if i want to buy the guitar bundles ($579 MSRP) and mesa winds ($99 MSRP) which should I buy first assuming I will be applying orange slices to the subsequent purchase? I assume the guitar bundle first and mesa winds 2nd...but someone mentioned hear they got an additional 10% off coupon or something(which makes me think mesa winds first and guitars 2nd). also why are there only 2 days left when the email i got says: "*You have until August 1st, 2016 to complete your group buy order*, after which the link and discount will cease to be accessible."


----------



## HardyP (Jul 8, 2016)

milesito said:


> which should I buy first assuming I will be applying orange slices to the subsequent purchase?


Hey, just take your calculator, and do the math… 

But as a general rule, that doesn´t matter:
100 + 150 --> 10% slices --> 100 + 135 = 235
150 + 100 --> 15% slices --> 150 + 85 = 235



milesito said:


> also why are there only 2 days left when the email i got says: "*You have until August 1st, 2016 to complete your group buy order*, after which the link and discount will cease to be accessible."


The first deadline is to join the group buy, means having an account, and putting some stuff in the group buy list. After that, you have time until August, to finalize your order (--> change items, put everything into the cart, and click "pay".)


----------



## drumman (Jul 8, 2016)

owenave said:


> Yeah my math was the one where you got it for $21.48
> Then I put in the "Po white Guy on Disability Discount" and it said there was not a discount by that name. HA HA



Try the code, "I want this cheaper than cheap for cryin' out loud!" I did this and Greg paid me $50 to download everything.  Yeah, the orange slices are a good deal. I got something (can't remember what) at a super discount a while ago when I looked at my account and used the points. The slices are definitely a "purchase motivator" to me.

I hope this sale is going well for Greg. He is certainly offering some great deals this time around.


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks! Anyone know if this is the way it works?: As long as you have group buy items in your shopping cart on July 11, you are in, and can add items (and orange slice if you want) till the group buy ends Aug 1, after which you can complete your purchase and download?





owenave said:


> Yes just trash the shopping cart and start over. I did it myself earlier.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 8, 2016)

milesito said:


> so if i want to buy the guitar bundles ($579 MSRP) and mesa winds ($99 MSRP) which should I buy first assuming I will be applying orange slices to the subsequent purchase? I assume the guitar bundle first and mesa winds 2nd...but someone mentioned hear they got an additional 10% off coupon or something(which makes me think mesa winds first and guitars 2nd). also why are there only 2 days left when the email i got says: "*You have until August 1st, 2016 to complete your group buy order*, after which the link and discount will cease to be accessible."


I got an additional 100 orange slices (10% off) since that was my first purchase from their site. If it's your first purchase, you should get that too.


----------



## owenave (Jul 8, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> We've just passed 1,000 participants, unlocking the final maximum discount tier for an outstanding 60% OFF!
> 
> If you haven't already joined the group buy, you can add libraries to your group buy order here and check out instantly. You only have 4 more days to join the group buy, so hurry!
> 
> If you're already in the group buy, complete your group buy order here. You have until August 1st to complete your group buy order.


@gregjazz I am getting ready to buy the Evolution Dcacus guitar and it won't take my
"Po White Guy on Disability" discount code.... Don't you have one of those LOL


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 8, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Thanks! Anyone know if this is the way it works?: As long as you have group buy items in your shopping cart on July 11, you are in, and can add items (and orange slice if you want) till the group buy ends Aug 1, after which you can complete your purchase and download?


Yes--when it ends on July 11th, you won't have the option to add products to your group buy order, only to complete your group buy order. Since this just adds your group buy order to your cart, along with the group buy discount, you can still add/remove products to your cart itself.


----------



## owenave (Jul 8, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> I got an additional 100 orange slices (10% off) since that was my first purchase from their site. If it's your first purchase, you should get that too.


I added the guitar to my cart and it gives me the 60% off plus the orange slices for my order earlier but no 10% for looking ugly and poor and on disability. LOL


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Jul 8, 2016)

owenave said:


> I added the guitar to my cart and it gives me the 60% off plus the orange slices for my order earlier but no 10% for looking ugly and poor and on disability. LOL


I just grabbed the guitar bundle and received the slices and 10% which when I add additional items it includes the 10% as 100 extra slices which makes it 33% with the guitar bundle. Stuck everything else in cart and now have to wait for nearer to end of July so the wife doesn't spot the large transaction on the credit card NINJA AT WORK☺


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 8, 2016)

Ah ok thanks Greg. One more time for the slow class (me) We can add products to the cart up to July 11 using the link from the group buy email, and get the group buy discount on those products. We then have until Aug 1 to purchase those products at the group buy discount. We can still add products to the cart after July 11, but they won't reflect the group buy discount price. 
?



gregjazz said:


> Yes--when it ends on July 11th, you won't have the option to add products to your group buy order, only to complete your group buy order. Since this just adds your group buy order to your cart, along with the group buy discount, you can still add/remove products to your cart itself.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you Greg.


----------



## owenave (Jul 8, 2016)

DR BOOWHO said:


> I just grabbed the guitar bundle and received the slices and 10% which when I add additional items it includes the 10% as 100 extra slices which makes it 33% with the guitar bundle. Stuck everything else in cart and now have to wait for nearer to end of July so the wife doesn't spot the large transaction on the credit card NINJA AT WORK☺


I bought the Jaco Bass, Nyon Guitar and the Strat. I went back to buy more it gives me the 60% summer buy, Orange slices 28% but no extra 10% on mine.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 9, 2016)

Just wanted to say a big thanks to Greg - I'd already bought EV Steel Strings & now EV Strawberry before stumbling on the EV guitar bundle. Not sure if this has been mentioned in this thread but after emailing OT, Greg generously provided me with a voucher code to remove the 2/5's of the cost - in effect giving a 'complete my bundle' option without paying for what I already had. Just purchased this and looking forwards trying the remaining guitars.. Great customer service - thanks again Greg!


----------



## Quasar (Jul 9, 2016)

DR BOOWHO said:


> I just grabbed the guitar bundle and received the slices and 10% which when I add additional items it includes the 10% as 100 extra slices which makes it 33% with the guitar bundle. Stuck everything else in cart and now have to wait for nearer to end of July so the wife doesn't spot the large transaction on the credit card NINJA AT WORK☺



I bought Strawberry, MesaWinds, the Slide Bundle & Mind Control, then turned around afterward and used my orange slices on Iconic Jaco Bass... In retrospect, I could have waited to splurge the slices, because now I want Dracus too. I originally dismissed it because the word "metal" evokes, prejudicially, a stylistic image that I'm not terribly
interested in, but after listening to the available demos (and getting a hands-on sense of the Evolution engine via Strawberry, which is brilliant) the Dracus appears to be wonderfully versatile and usable in a great many ways...

...So I've stuck this in the GB order cart, and will likely do as you are doing and wait until later in the month before the Aug. 1 deadline.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jul 9, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I originally dismissed it because the word "metal" evokes, prejudicially, a stylistic image that I'm not terribly
> interested in, but after listening to the available demos (and getting a hands-on sense of the Evolution engine via Strawberry, which is brilliant) the Dracus appears to be wonderfully versatile and usable in a great many ways...


I've found that this library isn't as strong for metal as some of the other offerings out there, but it's a very flexible library that's great for most other genres.


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 9, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Ah ok thanks Greg. One more time for the slow class (me) We can add products to the cart up to July 11 using the link from the group buy email, and get the group buy discount on those products. We then have until Aug 1 to purchase those products at the group buy discount. We can still add products to the cart after July 11, but they won't reflect the group buy discount price.
> ?


They'll still be affected by the group buy discount, so feel free to change your cart's contents at that point. When the group buy officially ends on July 11th, we just go into a period until August 1st where people who joined the group buy can complete their orders (and modify them if necessary, in their cart). However, if you haven't joined the group buy, you will not be able to join past July 11th since the group buy will have technically ended at that point.

So the time until August 1st is really just a buffer to allow participants in the group buy ample time to complete their orders.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 9, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> They'll still be affected by the group buy discount, so feel free to change your cart's contents at that point. When the group buy officially ends on July 11th, we just go into a period until August 1st where people who joined the group buy can complete their orders (and modify them if necessary, in their cart). However, if you haven't joined the group buy, you will not be able to join past July 11th since the group buy will have technically ended at that point.
> 
> So the time until August 1st is really just a buffer to allow participants in the group buy ample time to complete their orders.



Greg: Are you OK with people, like me, adding more to the cart and coming back for "2nds", as it were?

I get that you probably want to sell some stuff at full price after this is all over, so I hope this isn't a tacky way to shop.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 9, 2016)

I can't believe I'm the only one who's bought more than they are going to use in a 'group buy' before now so I suspect it benefits both developer in catching many extra sales that most likely wouldn't exist and composer by expanding our sample libraries with some very tastey (in this case) new samples.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 9, 2016)

I just wanted to chime back in and say that I've already used Strawberry and Dracus on a track I just wrote for an upcoming indie game. The two libraries work wonderfully together: the Strawberry I used for short melodic lines and the Dracus I used for really deep, long chords (with a couple of pick squeals for good measure). These were used within an arrangement full of Output Rev and Albion One's Brunell Loops, and everything worked great together. I'm very happy with these two guitars and I'm looking forward to using the rest of the Guitar Bundle, as well as the Harp and Rosewood Grand on future pieces. Thanks again for this awesome sale, @gregjazz!


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 9, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Greg: Are you OK with people, like me, adding more to the cart and coming back for "2nds", as it were?
> 
> I get that you probably want to sell some stuff at full price after this is all over, so I hope this isn't a tacky way to shop.


Go for it! We don't have sales very often (last group buy we did was in 2013), so definitely take advantage of this discount while it lasts.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 9, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> Go for it! We don't have sales very often (last group buy we did was in 2013), so definitely take advantage of this discount while it lasts.



If someone were to tell me they were becoming a sample library developer and asked me for advice on how to handle the business side of things, I would say: "Watch what Greg at OTS does, then do that." Thanks.


----------



## milesito (Jul 9, 2016)

Yea I couldn't stop buying.. It's addictive .. No regrets but I hope I can remember to use all the orange tree sample libraries I have at my disposal now.


----------



## Shorebound (Jul 9, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> They'll still be affected by the group buy discount, so feel free to change your cart's contents at that point. When the group buy officially ends on July 11th, we just go into a period until August 1st where people who joined the group buy can complete their orders (and modify them if necessary, in their cart). However, if you haven't joined the group buy, you will not be able to join past July 11th since the group buy will have technically ended at that point.
> 
> So the time until August 1st is really just a buffer to allow participants in the group buy ample time to complete their orders.



Hey Greg. I just wanted to double check to make sure.
If I have two items in the group buy (The Evolution and the Bass bundles) can I purchase them separately after the 11th or will I have to purchase them both in one go?

Also, just to make sure I understand you correctly. As long as I'm "locked" into the group buy and I have one of the items in my cart, I can add more items to my cart and they will still be effected by the group buy discount even after the 11th, correct?


----------



## owenave (Jul 10, 2016)

@gregjazz I wish the new Rick Guitar was one you could buy now.


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 10, 2016)

Shorebound said:


> Hey Greg. I just wanted to double check to make sure.
> If I have two items in the group buy (The Evolution and the Bass bundles) can I purchase them separately after the 11th or will I have to purchase them both in one go?


The way it's set up you'll have to purchase them both in one go past the 11th. At that point, your group buy account will only have a link to complete your group buy order, adding your order to the cart. Of course, you can still modify your cart if you want to add/remove/change a product. But once you've complete your purchase past the 11th, you won't be able to start a new group buy order, because that dropdown menu to add libraries won't be there.



Shorebound said:


> Also, just to make sure I understand you correctly. As long as I'm "locked" into the group buy and I have one of the items in my cart, I can add more items to my cart and they will still be effected by the group buy discount even after the 11th, correct?


That's correct, you can add items to your cart and they will be affected by the group buy discount as well. You can also remove products from your cart, so you aren't locked into the products you signed up for necessarily.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi Greg,
I just want to thank you for the Great Group Buy!


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 10, 2016)

Okay guys. I need your opinion. I rarely use electric bass in my tracks, but when I do, I really like the Native Instruments Scarbee Rickenbacker. However, after spending a few days with Orange Tree's guitars, I'm really tempted to pick up the Evolution Rick before the sale is up (only eight hours left to make my decision). Yes, this will be my third round of purchasing during the sale already. Haha! 

So, for those that have used both basses, is the Evolution Rick leagues ahead of the NI one in terms of sound, articulation, and playability? Would I be crazy to pass it up at its current 60% off price of $39.60?


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jul 11, 2016)

A short question.. the deadline for the contest is the same with the group buy,or we have the entire july the 11th for entering the contest?


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 11, 2016)

amorphosynthesis said:


> A short question.. the deadline for the contest is the same with the group buy,or we have the entire july the 11th for entering the contest?


Although the deadline is the same as with the group buy, if you get it to me by the end of today I'll include it in the entries.


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 11, 2016)

And with that, our Summer Group Buy has officially concluded. The response was outstanding, thanks to everyone involved!

Within just the first 24 hours, we unlocked both freebies (the deluxe Jazz Funk Kit and Garage Rock Kit) and reached the 50% off discount tier at 250 participants. It only took two more weeks to reach the maximum discount tier at an outrageous 60% OFF! The sale ended with over 1,300 participants.

Now that the group buy has ended, you have until August 1st to complete your group buy order. You can use this following link, which automatically adds your group buy order along with the 60% OFF group buy discount to your cart:

https://www.orangetreesamples.com/account/group-buy/complete

At this point, you can still modify your cart contents, in case there are any other libraries you'd like to purchase at 60% OFF as well. As mentioned before, this link will only last until August 1st.

Thanks again to everybody involved! It was a blast, and enjoy all your new Orange Tree Samples libraries!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jul 11, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> Although the deadline is the same as with the group buy, if you get it to me by the end of today I'll include it in the entries.


Thanx... purchased the evo guitar bundle and i cant really tell which of them i love most.will try to do so!!!


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jul 11, 2016)

Great achievement Gregg! Hope income recieved was ..considerable...


----------



## constaneum (Jul 11, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> And with that, our Summer Group Buy has officially concluded. The response was outstanding, thanks to everyone involved!
> 
> Within just the first 24 hours, we unlocked both freebies (the deluxe Jazz Funk Kit and Garage Rock Kit) and reached the 50% off discount tier at 250 participants. It only took two more weeks to reach the maximum discount tier at an outrageous 60% OFF! The sale ended with over 1,300 participants.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Greg for organising the fabulous sale !! Looking forward to the release of the next library. By the way, would it be legal for users to share our customised snapshots to other forum members who are also owners of the libraries?


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 12, 2016)

constaneum said:


> By the way, would it be legal for users to share our customised snapshots to other forum members who are also owners of the libraries?


Absolutely! The snapshot files are a great way to share your custom settings and tones.

In other news we just announced the winners of our 2016 Summer Song Contest--plus an extra surprise, so be sure to read to the end: https://www.orangetreesamples.com/news/2016-summer-song-contest


----------



## constaneum (Jul 12, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> Absolutely! The snapshot files are a great way to share your custom settings and tones.
> 
> In other news we just announced the winners of our 2016 Summer Song Contest--plus an extra surprise, so be sure to read to the end: https://www.orangetreesamples.com/news/2016-summer-song-contest



Hi Greg, where is the user's preset stored at? Can't seem to locate the customised user presets. hmmm


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 12, 2016)

Off the top of my head, I think they get saved in your Documents > Native Instruments > User Content folder, in a subfolder named after the specific sample library. You can always check where they're saved in the instruments options, as shown below (for example):


----------



## owenave (Jul 18, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> Go for it! We don't have sales very often (last group buy we did was in 2013), so definitely take advantage of this discount while it lasts.


I bought 4 guitars, Nylon, Dracus, Stratospher & Jaco.... I guess it is too late to get the Rick 12. I wish now I had left my cart open so I could have added the Rick 12. BTW I am really loving how the Dracus and strat play. Not as complicated as some I own. Peace.


----------



## A/V4U (Jul 19, 2016)

owenave said:


> I bought 4 guitars, Nylon, Dracus, Stratospher & Jaco.... I guess it is too late to get the Rick 12. I wish now I had left my cart open so I could have added the Rick 12. BTW I am really loving how the Dracus and strat play. Not as complicated as some I own. Peace.


Rick 12 was released after GB was closed. You couldn't profit with 60% off anyway. However you can get discount on bundle as mentioned above.
EDIT:
Sorry wrong info. Is mentioned in other thread:
*Evolution Rick 12 AVAILABLE NOW from Orange Tree Samples*


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jul 19, 2016)

owenave said:


> I bought 4 guitars, Nylon, Dracus, Stratospher & Jaco.... I guess it is too late to get the Rick 12. I wish now I had left my cart open so I could have added the Rick 12. BTW I am really loving how the Dracus and strat play. Not as complicated as some I own. Peace.



Evolution rick 12 is excluded of the group sale. Even though you are already in the group sale and waiting to complete your order, if you would add the rick 12 in the list, it would have a mention beside the 60% discount saying it doesn't apply to rick 12.  So you get only the already generous intro discount to which you could also apply your orange slices if you have some, which is still a fairly good deal for a brand new product.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 19, 2016)

Grizzlymv said:


> Evolution rick 12 is excluded of the group sale. Even though you are already in the group sale and waiting to complete your order, if you would add the rick 12 in the list, it would have a mention beside the 60% discount saying it doesn't apply to rick 12.  So you get only the already generous intro discount to which you could also apply your orange slices if you have some, which is still a fairly good deal for a brand new product.


Thanks Grizzly, that information has helped me make a decision I've been sitting on for days.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 19, 2016)

It works with the group buy if you upgrade the Evolution bundle which now includes the Rick 12, but not if you try to buy it individually.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 19, 2016)

Bought the Slide Acoustic during the summer group buy and got a request for a bottleneck guitar part from a client the same day. Will be used in an audio drama. Client loves it!


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 19, 2016)

The Slide Acoustic is great, as is the lap steel!


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 20, 2016)

BTW if I was a small developer I would feel really great my group buy numbers rivaled IK Multimedia.


----------



## capitaljazz (Jul 20, 2016)

I owned one Orange Tree sample library before the summer group buy promotion. I now own 12 (i guess 14 if you include the two freebie drumsets  ). One of the more interesting and effective promo's


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 20, 2016)

capitaljazz said:


> I owned one Orange Tree sample library before the summer group buy promotion. I now own 12 (i guess 14 if you include the two freebie drumsets  ). One of the more interesting and effective promo's


I'm in a similar boat. I owned zero, now I own nine (not including the freebies)!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 21, 2016)

owenave said:


> I bought 4 guitars, Nylon, Dracus, Stratospher & Jaco.... I guess it is too late to get the Rick 12. I wish now I had left my cart open so I could have added the Rick 12. BTW I am really loving how the Dracus and strat play. Not as complicated as some I own. Peace.


Jaco and Dracus formerly known as Banshee are great for throwing together tunes quickly.
All NCW makes things a breeze.
I use Dracus live for backing and double leads.
I rarely use native effects but the amp cabinets without distortion are really nice.
I prefer hardware FX as it gives me a bigger sound so distortion and ring mod from a TC Fireworx make it a real powerful sound.
Audiences are like a decade behind and get a kick out of me covering acoustic and electric guitars live.

Eeewww boy...


----------



## arznable (Nov 29, 2016)

Too bad, I missed it. Right now it is more expensive even with the black Friday discount. I am now considering Ample Sound's guitar instruments as well.


----------



## ohernie (Nov 29, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Jaco and Dracus formerly known as Banshee are great for throwing together tunes quickly.
> All NCW makes things a breeze.
> I use Dracus live for backing and double leads.
> I rarely use native effects but the amp cabinets without distortion are really nice.
> ...


Quick off-topic question: I assume you also play left hand bass. What do you use for bass cabinets?


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 30, 2016)

I use Aspen Pittmens Spacestation with a Behringer B1200D Sub.
Its complicated but you asked.

Below is the XITE-1 DSP Rack audio interface.
2 x TC Fireworx for AUX Effects cascaded in AES/EBU.

ASIO Samples VI synths and external hardware synths come into the DSP racks 48 STEREO channel mixer.
Signals sent to a BX Digital 2 plug in where Mono Maker takes freqs below 120k and turns them to mono.
Those signals go to the B1200D.
From the B1200D 2 x XLR Signals that are not subbed get sent as thru to stage snake to FOH.
The other 2 x XLR get rolled off over 120k and back to the rack where the dbx iEQ-15 uses a limiter EQ Algo then fed into the Bellari RP562 using Analog Devices and Burr Brown OpAmps and a pair of low gain 1956 NOS NIB RCA 5751 Command Line Triple Mica Tubes.

Its an impressive sound I am quite proud of.
SE-1 Code 8 OD, Yamaha FS1r and Solaris hardware synths sound fantastic.
Low end is focused and thick.

I actually make shot glasses in clubs walk off of thier shelves if I want but run at half levels.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 30, 2016)

I use custom made Velcro hinged reflectors to direct the audio.

The Space station is 3 way Stereo with side firing 6.5" Faital Coax.
The reflectors are so non IEM Bandmates can hear me.

I use JHAudio Roxanne 24 driver IEMs.


----------



## ohernie (Dec 1, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> I use Aspen Pittmens Spacestation with a Behringer B1200D Sub.
> Its complicated but you asked ...



Very, very cool. I'm looking up all the equipment and digesting this. THANKS!


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 2, 2016)

Eventually UAD will address the needs of Windows users as it's a larger market for them.

My XITE-1 has used Thunderbolt since 2009.

I have 16 I/Os I can access.
I could finally replace the TC Fireworx units.

I've used these for years.
But UAD has such impressive support and development.
Several FOH guys I know use a MacBook Pro and Apollo 8P and they sound fantastic.

Pm me if you have any specifics you want to know...

Cheerz


----------

